# test prop first week rapid weight gain?



## prop (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone

Finally decided to register here after spending 2 years in "read only" mode 

I have started my first cycle on 27th Feb: test prop 150 eod (mon, wed, fri).

Age: 24

Experience: 5 years

Height: 177cm

Weight (start): 86kg (with a bit of fat)

Now it is only been about 11 days since I started. I do not feel any different, no strength gains just yet, no fat loss or muscle gain. However that is not what I am worried about as many posters say that it takes about 2 weeks to "kick in".

I naturally gain fat easily. On day 7 of the cycle I gained about 4-5 kg. Now, we all know this is not muscle lol, but I really hope it is not fat either. My diet hasn't changed much as any other bulking diet so such rapid weight gain I hope is not fat.

My guess is water weight? Does prop hold water? Some people say it doesn't so I am not sure about it... I also started feeling pain in lower back... Could be becase of water retention or should decrease deaflifting weight?..

If yes, what should I do? I have 1mg per tab Anastrazole (Arimidex). How should I take it?

I believe this is not fake stuff since I got this from very trusted guy selling DNP who is respected on this board.

@Ripebear if you have anything to add please do, since your results from prop were amazing

By the way, since this is my first cycle, do you guys feel bulking diet on cycle and off cycle should differ much? Protein is increased of course but anything else you think I should add/change? Everyone says if you want do lose fat and gain muscle on cycle watch your diet. So what kind of diest should be on cycle to lose fat and gain muscle? One of the posts I saw said that you have decrease your fat intake. True or false?

Thanks a lot

P.S. Please anyone thinking of flaming just ignore this thread, don't waste my and your time.

thanks


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Propionate is an unusual choice for a first bulking cycle. How long do you intend to cycle for? Prop works out more expensive than enanthate or cypionate on longer cycles.



> However that is not what I am worried about as many posters say that it takes about 2 weeks to "kick in".


Prop is in there and working hours after the first shot. It's quick acting and has a short half-life in comparison to enanthate or cypionate. You won't be waiting 2 weeks on prop, nowhere near it.



> I naturally gain fat easily. On day 7 of the cycle I gained about 4-5 kg.


So are you saying the scales show you 4-5kg up after 7 days but you don't feel stronger? Are your lifts not going up?



> My guess is water weight? Does prop hold water? Some people say it doesn't so I am not sure about it... I also started feeling pain in lower back... Could be becase of water retention or should decrease deaflifting weight?..
> 
> If yes, what should I do? I have 1mg per tab Anastrazole (Arimidex). How should I take it?


Any testosterone can cause water retention. I'd go in with 0.25mg /day or 0.5 EOD of Adex and adjust from there.



> By the way, since this is my first cycle, do you guys feel bulking diet on cycle and off cycle should differ much? Protein is increased of course but anything else you think I should add/change? Everyone says if you want do lose fat and gain muscle on cycle watch your diet. So what kind of diest should be on cycle to lose fat and gain muscle? One of the posts I saw said that you have decrease your fat intake. True or false?


Trying to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time is tricky on a first bulk cycle. You're trying to move in 2 directions at once. Fat in and of itself will not make you fat. Best to pick a diet which will allow you maximal muscle gains with minimal fat gain. You're always going to add some amount of fat whilst bulking. I manipulate carbohydrates like this when I bulk:

Heaviest Training Days (Squat day, deadlift day) - High - 400g+ 20% / 4-500 above maintenance

Moderate Training Days (Bench, shoulders, arms etc) - Moderate 300g+ 15% / 3-400 above maintenance

Off Days / Cardio - Low / Moderate - 200g+ Maintenance

Also throw in one or two low carb days (<100g) at just below maintenance on the off days on the weekend. Helps keep fat gain to a minimum without affecting muscle gains. Protein is consistent so drop in calories from carbs is made up with fat. Even on a high carb day, at least one meal, usually the last will have little carbs. On moderate days it's more like 4, low/moderate - 3 carb meals and low 1 or 2.

Ant


----------



## prop (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I have everything I wanted to know. Really appreciate your help.

By the way it is 8 week cycle.

Yes scale is up but I don't feel stronger. No other side effects or anything like increased libido. This is why I was so surprised and thought I should ask. Will see tomorrow, hope bench press goes up.


----------



## prop (Mar 10, 2013)

One more question. I started using arimidex 0.5 EOD on Monday. As I said I retained a lot of water. I'm up 9 kg on scale in 2,5 weeks. In the mirror it doesn't seem it's muscle lol.

I know that adex doesn't deal with already formed estro, so I was wondering how long does it usually take water to come off? Thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

on prop it takes me till around 10days to see visable gains being made


----------



## prop (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

Mate, I wouldn't worry about it. Water retention is normal, just give it time to show in the strength gains you'll get on the cycle. Get a decent PCT ready for when you've finished and when you've lost the water you're carrying you'll get a better idea of how it's worked.


----------



## prop (Mar 10, 2013)

One more question. After injecting today a bit of oil came out. Did I waste my shot? Should I repin? Sorry for this question, all other questions seem to be about blood coming out not oil.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

prop said:


> One more question. After injecting today a bit of oil came out. Did I waste my shot? Should I repin? Sorry for this question, all other questions seem to be about blood coming out not oil.


thatys fine mate dont repin, next time hold alch pad over to stop bleeding/seepage


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

prop said:


> One more question. After injecting today a bit of oil came out. Did I waste my shot? Should I repin? Sorry for this question, all other questions seem to be about blood coming out not oil.


Look into doing the Z-Track method when doing shots. It's trickier to do on glutes than quads but I find it drastically reduces the amount of bleeding or seeping of oil from the injection point.

Ant


----------

